# Help, I hope



## elaikenn628 (Aug 27, 2011)

My wife and I are both in our 80s and have been given a Doro PhoneEasy 610 and I have made a a big mistake when trying to set it up and now when I switch it on I get a message saying SOS only and a space to enter a pin number bit I do not know any pin numbers,

Can anyone help please

Thanks


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

you need to ring customer services for the mobile phone network/company that the phone is on
or look in teh handbook 
all mobile phones have a default pin number that has to be entered when you alter or change certain settings. if it isn't in the handbook then the mobile phone network will tell you it & talk you through what you did wrong when setting it up 
Sometimes ( normally ) it is quicker & you get better help by going into carphone warehouse or the mobile phone operators local shop & speak to some one there . Take the phone & all paperwork with you & they will set it up properly for you


----------



## elaikenn628 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for that I have been into town and went into the O2 shop, they just asked for phone number and went to their computer and got it up and running.

Thanks for help.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Glad to help :up:


----------

